# Rebuilding 91 Maxima SE



## JordanBreen (Apr 24, 2008)

Well first and foremost this is a great car. It has ran surprisingly well for the 5 years I have owned it. I am at a crossroads at the moment. Here lately many things have come to happen to my maxima and costs are getting high for these random repairs. The time has come to either:

A) Do extensive work to my Maxima and rebuild

2) Look into buying a new car

I would love to keep my Maxima and I am looking into numerous things that I could do with it. One being rebuild while at the same time adding some extra preformance parts and such to make this car last even longer. I'm not afraid to put 5 to 6k into this car if I know its going to be worth it. So the question is... Is it worth it? 

If so, please do tell of some options I have as far as engine upgrades and tunning

Thanks


----------



## internetautomart (Mar 8, 2004)

the economics are almost always against buying new versus fixing old.


----------



## sunnysentra (Jul 24, 2002)

The motors are bullet proof. the bottom ends in these things can withstand alot, well built mains and you can rebuild the blocks with new pistons and rings, then hone the block for wear .030. Then port and polish the heads and I believe cams can be bought from JWT. Port the intake and add hi flowing JWT POP filter and intake pipe. Get the headers and exhaust. you can find used Greddy exhausts for these things. 

If rust is not the issue, then good, keep the car. Rust in the rear door seams at the corners was an issue. The unibody stands up great. The one issue is that the rear struts are welded into the rear link. not sure why japan did this. You have to install inserts into the old strut bodys. You need ST sways bars also and stillen front tower brace. 

The trannys will hold up well, but get the BG service done every year to the tranny and the miles will be OK. if you changed the fluid every year in its life, then good. what I have done is to throw in a bottle of Lucus transmission medic into a 60,000 mile tranny with good results in shift quality. 

I wish I still had the old 94 max. great car!


----------

